# Scott Crusair Hardshell Jacke - Gore TeX Active Shell



## mtbfreerider90 (11. Januar 2013)

Verkaufe eine brandneue, ungetragene Scott Crusair Regen/MTB/Ski/Snowboardjacke mit Etikett.
Schaut euch das spitzen Angebot bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen an.
Im Laden kostet die Jacke 320.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...jacke-gore-tex-active-shell/92203982-160-3880


----------



## mtbfreerider90 (13. Januar 2013)

Neuer Preis: 200â¬ 
Schlagt zu, solange die Jacke noch zu haben ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

